# RBA Work Bench



## Gizmo (21/10/13)

I thought all your RBA fans would love this it's not priced badly either:

To buy - http://www.fluidvaper.com/RBA-Workbench-with-Rechargeable-ohm-meter_p_270.html

pics below:


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Awesome, but much too neat for me!


----------



## Zegee (24/10/13)

they dont seem to ship to SA.

Awesome concept though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/13)

Dear father krismis.... I've been a bad boy, i know, but I really want this...


----------



## Derick (24/10/13)

If you really, really, really want one - you can organize with a courier like DHL, TNT to go pick it up for you - when you order from the site, say you will pickup - then contact a courier and give them the address - and sorted

not gonna cheap though


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/13)

Yip. via dhl you can add another 600 bucks to the bill for a very small package. However, this does not look that small, so you can just as well double it.


----------



## Derick (24/10/13)

Or you can go with a site like MyUS.com - they give you a US shipping address that you can enter in online sites - the site sends it to MyUS and they forward it to you

Probably not much cheaper than DHL though


----------



## iPWN (24/10/13)

So much of wants !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (29/10/13)

I can see me using one of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------

